
Lanetix engineers bring case to NLRB claiming firings were illegal retaliation - bradleyjg
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-26/coders-want-to-unionize-with-help-from-trump
======
beedogs
I hope they prevail. What kind of sociopath company fires its entire technical
staff?

